# The Hair "Crack"   ...are they for real?



## MACLovin (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

  At Chicago's Asha SalonSpa, clients are going for a service known as "The Crack," in which a one-inch-wide and three-inch-high section right above the nape of the neck is shaved (sort of a stripe up the middle, from the neck up).  
 
Just.... WHYY??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I hope this isn't the beginning of a new wave of post-brain surgery looking hairstyles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not sure what the appeal is here....


MORE PICS & the rest of the article:
The Crack at Asha SalonSpa in Chicago | Hair, The Crack | BellaSugar - Beauty, Hair, & Skin.



The one with the red stripe isn't AS bad.. but what's the point of shaving the middle and putting a hair piece there? Why not just cut a chunk shorter, like an upside-down mohawk, and dye it red if that's really the look you're going for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear, some people just try way too hard to be different. Having your own unique style is one thing, but being utterly ridiculous is another.. holy crap.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw this!  It looks horrible.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 1, 2008)

:| Well I guess they want to provide entertainment for other people!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 1, 2008)

Ew! What the?


----------



## pat (Oct 1, 2008)

ew wtf?! 

It's like a reverse mohawk...

To each his own, but damn that is really stepping outside the box. 

Thumbs down for me.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 1, 2008)

You gotta be ON  crack to seriously consider doing this to your hair.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Oct 1, 2008)

The red one is kind of cute actually... but shaving a strip down the middle of your head is just... wtf. I can't find the appeal in it at all.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 1, 2008)

i don't really care for the shaved strip, but I like the idea of the red shorter hair poking out. I think it looks cute when in a ponytail.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 1, 2008)

uh...wut?


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_You gotta be ON crack to seriously consider doing this to your hair._

 
lmao yes you do!


----------



## nibjet (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a stylist, and I have a pretty good poker face, but if a client asked for this, I don't think I could control my expression.  It looks ridiculous, and I can't figure out why they shave it bald if the objective is to have a bit of color in there.  Why wouldn't you just cut that section to an 1 1/2" or whatever?  

*edit* ^ I re-read this article on another site today, and realized that's exactly what the aveda girl was doing.  >_<  

When I worked for chain salons they'd always send us trendwatch videos, where they'd do these beautiful precise cuts and color and then screw it up.  One that stands out is a Paul Mitchell video where they did a gorgeous sleek bob, then took scissors across the top of it, cutting random hairs to an inch long which they dyed red and had stand up like a rooster.  Yeahh.


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 1, 2008)

FUGLY! hahah


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 1, 2008)

Is there even a purpose to this? It just looks like they're going bald...


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 1, 2008)

lol i totally had this mine was purple...but its pretty played out now


i loved it it was something to make my ponytails interesting

to each his own its only hair imo


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 1, 2008)

my bad double


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

Err... You won't catch me dead in that hair.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Oct 1, 2008)

thats the most ridiculous thing ive seen lol


----------



## amelia.jayde (Oct 1, 2008)

i like the red one, the rest look ridiculous


----------



## user79 (Oct 1, 2008)

The one on the soccer mom just looks like she had surgery on her head and they had to shave her scalp! lol

Terrible...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Korms (Oct 1, 2008)

What shocks me more than the silliness of they style is that people are actually paying someone to do it for them when they could do something like that at home for free!  All you need is your most trusted friend and a razor!  It's not exactly hard to do.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_lol i totally had this mine was purple...but its pretty played out now


i loved it it was something to make my ponytails interesting

to each his own its only hair imo_

 

The red one was cute, and purple is totaly my favorite color. I think some people can pull it off, others cant. I dont like the idea of just leaving it bald, but the color does add something nice.

I wouldn't do it tho...


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry to anyone who likes that bald spot, but IMO its fucking totally stupid looking


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hair crack...as in butt crack?

So you're literally going to make an ASS out of yourself by doing this?  Yeah to each her own...and to me my own when I see it on you and point and laugh at how stupid you look lol


I remember a few years ago when all the white trash girls (no offense) on my block complete shaved the "kitchen" of their head, then purposely pulled it up in a ponytail to reveal the large bald square.

For those of you unfarmiliar with the "kitchen", it's the hair at the very very back and base of the head, where your hairline meets your neck, I believe it's called the kitchen because it tends to be the warmest sweatiest part of your hair lmao just like the warmest, sweatiest part of your house--if you cook in it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_
For those of you unfarmiliar with the "kitchen", it's the hair at the very very back and base of the head, where your hairline meets your neck, I believe it's called the kitchen because it tends to be the warmest sweatiest part of your hair lmao just like the warmest, sweatiest part of your house--if you cook in it._

 
the old folks always told me it was called that because that's where all your "peas" are


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2008)

This strip shaved look can come across as an error on the part of a hairdresser, some sort of head injury, or a dermatological abnormality.  In any case, I don't think everyone in the general public will get the idea that the individual actually strongly desired this look.  

If shaving a strip up their heads makes them feel beautiful, they can go for it.   

I pass.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

eww now I can't finish my cereal!


----------



## susannef (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually think the one with the colored hair in the middle was pretty awesome, but the other ones do indeed look fucked up.


----------



## carandru (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susannef* 

 
_I actually think the one with the colored hair in the middle was pretty awesome, but the other ones do indeed look fucked up._


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 15, 2008)

The one with the red is pretty cool. I can see a lot of my friends being able to pull it off (I'm not one of them, haha)

The other... what... all I could do was shake my head. That's so ridiculous.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 15, 2008)

NO. This is NOT a good look.

I really like the red one though...


----------



## Brie (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't get it ?? Although the red one i think looks cute???

this however i don't get (it was the new hair in vogue aus this month)
Why would you pay for something that would happen if you just neglected to go to the salon for a while?????




i just don't get it??




Its basically really dark regrowth with really blonde tips??


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Yeah, people definitely do some wacky shit with their hair.. I'm all about expressing yourself but there is a fine line..lol


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like she was hanging out with the cast of Jackass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment 19 made me laugh! We need a similar Specktra smiley!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugh, it doesn't look good completely shaved but that one girl's hair with the red section looks okay, but only when she has it up.  Why do they have to completely shave the section?  Why don't the just cut the section kind of short and then bleach and dye it?  The shaved section looks so messed up.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_(snip)Hair crack...as in butt crack?

So you're literally going to make an ASS out of yourself by doing this?_

 

Bwahaha!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

See thats just wrong.
It really does just look like a scar. What a way to make a statement.


----------



## frankenstain (Dec 14, 2008)

Why? For what purpose?


----------



## michellebabieex (Jan 26, 2011)

I joined just to respond to this post, lol.  I guess having Chiari Malformation brain surgery is now in style?  Looks like I'm a fashionista now!


----------

